# Exterior Color Of Your Loft?



## shadowgames (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you think your landing area before the trap or even the entire loft can make or break it for your birds. Are dark colors advisable or lighter colors? Just a thought?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Color of the landing board don't matter. As far as cleanliness the lighter the color the more it look dirty once the dropping accumulate in it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some do make the landing board a bright color so they see it well... don't think they need it... but I guess it is kinda like a landing strip. mine is white and it stays cooler in the summer for that reason.. I used the cement siding for houses as it does not warp, and painted it white.... I do not race, but thought I would tell you anyway.


----------

